# Windows 7 (64 bit) und kein Druckertreiber



## tombe (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Firma wird zur Zeit auf Windows 7 (64 bit) umgestellt.

Jetzt haben wir 2 Nadeldrucker die schon ziemlich betagt sind aber ihre Arbeit noch ohne Probleme erledigen. Es ist einmal ein "Digital LA 75 plus" und das andere ist ein "Epson LQ 670".

Weiß jemand von euch ob es für diese Drucker irgendwo doch einen passenden Treiber gibt oder was es da für Alternativen gibt? Meine Nachforschungen haben bisher leider nichts gebracht.

Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## ComFreek (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo tombe,

hast du schon diese Frage auf Google gefunden? http://computer.wer-weiss-was.de/zubehoer/treiber_fuer_la_75_plus_von_digital-6338980.html

Da schreibt jemand, dass IBM eine art Emulation ("IBM-Proprinter Emulation") anbieten würde.


----------



## tombe (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo ComFreek,

danke für den Link. Bin erst am Montag wieder in der Firma, dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich da was mit machen kann.
Da Win 7 für mich noch absolutes Neuland ist, tu ich mich da noch ein bisschen schwer.

Danke Thomas


----------

